# Bow arm pulls left



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a new member and have been trying to correct problems with my form and release. I notice that often times my bow arm will pull to the left when I release. Also sometimes the bow will torque to the left. Help please. I shoot with a wrist strap caliper release.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like your draw length is too long. To correct this, shorten the draw length. Your bow arm is probably hyper extended. Upon the release, your bow arm should move in a forward motion and your release arm in a rearward motion. A hyper extended arm means that your arm is completely straight and elbow is locked. The motion of the release will cause the bow to veer to the left (vice versa for left handed shooters) because the motion of the bow is in a forward position and being hyper extended, this forward motion cannot continue. As far as the bow torquing to the left can also be a result of the draw length. Torquing is also caused by hand placement and gripping the bow. Check your hand placement on each and every shot to see if it is the same and also try relaxing your grip. Ed


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank You, I'll look at that. I know I was using an incorrect grip. I've been trying to correct that. I also tend to snap the trigger and have been working on that. I kinda wish I had waited till after the season to find this forum. I see so much that I'm doing wrong and now I can't seem to get a group from trying to correct everything at once.


----------



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

don't try to correct everything at once, that's why people do drill work. Get up close to the target and concentrate on one thing at a time, have a shot sequence, example: Grip, Shoulder, Draw, Anchor, Peep, Engage. Get Your grip right while you have no weight on the bow, rest it on your leg or on the stabilizer, raise your bow shoulder straight up, draw the string to your face, don't push the bow away from you. It should be just a pull back, no push. Anchor in your anchor point, and make sure it's consistent, if it's not, you never will be. After you're at anchor, move your head to the peep. This should be just a slight movement, don't move the anchor point to where you can look through the peep, close your eyes, draw and anchor, then open them and it should be perfect, adjust the peep until it is. Then when all of that is squared away, Start executing the shot. However you do this is up to you, but just don't punch the trigger. A good shot sequence will get you quite a long ways in becoming more consistent.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

good advice from recurvist also would like to add your learning now how not to shoot to the bow i.e. wrong grip,punching.get a lesson or some material and dive in&do the work.learn backtension thru blank bailing,develop&learn a shot sequence.you do this one piece at a time on the bail,you cant learn anything while aiming.suggest some material from len cardinal,al henderson.learn to shoot the bow properly youll be amazed at your accuracy and you will enjoy it more than ever.DO THE WORK!!!


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks alot guys. Looks like I have alot of work to do, but I look forward to it.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

The bows D/L is a candidate for scrutiny but in my coaching experience the culprit is 90% of the time the caliper realese! Most will give a perceived D/L about an inch or more longer then the actual D/L. I would recommend a Short and sweet style release or a T Handel of some kind . They will cinch up that extra slack between the D loop, caliper and your anchor spot. Other then that I recommend keeping in mind the fact that through the whole shot "during practice" be sure to make a point to direct your bow hand directly at the target...I do it my self when I notice the hand going hard left it works great ..Good Luck B/R


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

send me a video ill fix u up. i need to see it. grade 2 certifed .coach . no BS


----------

